# Caught her cheating with another man!!!!!



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

Warning bells, I was listening,
Told me it's nothing , only kissing,
When you went out of sight,
took part in forbidden delight,
Caught you cheating with another man,

Chose to stay, gave me your word,
Trust in you, my god, how absurd,
We couldn't move on,
You wanted another's dong
Cause you're cheating with another man

In the meadow is where you'll meet the other man
Wearing your anniversary gown,
He'll say aren't you married,
"no, but you can do the job,
When you're in town"

Later on, they'll conspire,
While my blood burns like fire
Her face unafraid
About the choices she made,
When I caught her cheating with another man

Then I left a message for his woman,
She felt angry and up and left town
The OM then will have fun making snowman,
Paying child support will surely make him frown

There she goes, Ain't it thrilling
Your alone, I'm just chilling
I met my new wife, enjoy the rest of your life,
You walked away from a real wonderful man

I am happy tonight, the ex is nowhere is sight,
Cause I caught her cheating with another man....


----------



## Wolf359 (Jun 10, 2010)

you are the man thank you


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

wolf359 said:


> you are the man thank you


Anytime.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Ho, Ho, Ho!


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

Agony is the petri dish for creativity...


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I thought this was "Jinglebells" and phucked it all up when I was singing it to may old lady.

My I suggest for us slow guys you label it "walking in a cheater wonderland"


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

OMG!!! I was walking through the Walmart parking lot when I read this and started laughing so hard people fled!:rofl:

This has to be therapeutic. Joker, you are an excellent man.

You may be the Joker but your ww is the fool.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

You have a gift.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Ceegee said:


> You have a gift.


ya he does

there is more

I will call it ..."on the 12 day of cheating"


----------

